# Hotels In New York....



## eoinypony (12 Aug 2009)

Hi,

Wonder can anyone recommend hotels to stay in New York close to all the tourist things to do etc

Thanks


----------



## John Rambo (12 Aug 2009)

I recommend the Grand Hyatt beside Grand Central Station and the Chrysler Building on 42nd Street.


----------



## eoinypony (12 Aug 2009)

John Rambo said:


> I recommend the Grand Hyatt beside Grand Central Station and the Chrysler Building on 42nd Street.


 

and is this close to every thing? looks nice


----------



## John Rambo (12 Aug 2009)

Well, it's in Midtown Manhattan so you're pretty central...assuming you want to be close to Broadway/5th Avenue/Times Square/Macy's etc it's a good bet. I've stayed there a good few times and would recommend it without hesitation. A few tips though...avoid eating or drinking in the hotel (in fact I'd say avoid drinking in pretty much any Manhattan hotel). The prices are usually pretty high (e.g. €30 for breakfast, €12 for a beer). Is it your first time visiting New York? Assuming you're arriving at JFK I'd recommend getting a cab from the airport to your hotel. There's a flat fee to or from the airport of $45 plus tolls (usually c. $4). In my view c. €30 is a small price to pay for a door to door service (avoid the messers outside the airport offering to transport you in civilian cars). If you want any other info, just ask (and apologies if you know this stuff).


----------



## eoinypony (12 Aug 2009)

thanks for all that, It is my first time.not going to nov,,,,cantwait now lol


----------



## John Rambo (12 Aug 2009)

I'm just back from NYC...this time I stayed in a suite in the Waldorf Astoria and believe me I was nearly crying myself to sleep wishing I was in the Grand Hyatt (my old reliable!). It cost a fortune and was pretty bad all things considered. November's a good time to visit New York...there's value to be had in the Thanksgiving sales, plus you'll get a bit of a Christmas vibe (ice rink at the Rockerfeller, snow in Central park etc). You should do a bit of a search on this site for further info (or post questions here or even PM me). You'll find good stuff on restaurants, shopping, sights, getting your vistors' discount in Macy's, getting cheap Broadway tickets etc. Some of the stuff comes down to personal preference too...for example I'd recommend the Rockerfeller building over the circus that's the Empire State Building (plus you can see the Empire State Building from it!). I'd recommend Woodbury Common over Jersey Gardens. And if you're planning to visit Liberty Island, pre-order "crown tickets"...they reopened the crown on July 4 this year (it was closed since 9/11). I (stupidly) just tried to rock up and go up to the top recently only to be told I needed a special ticket and they were all sold out!. A day trip to Washington on the train isn't a bad idea either if you're there for a while and fancy ticking that city of your must-see list.  You've got something good to look forward to anyways...enjoy!


----------



## foxylady (13 Aug 2009)

The hilton times square is very central and nice hotel, do u have a budget in mind that will help to narrow things down for you as there are a lot of hotels in new york.


----------



## Maggs065 (13 Aug 2009)

We stayed in FitzPatricks Hotel Grand Central - very central. Very comfortable beds. Excellent breakfast, but you have to pay for it.


----------



## offshore (20 Aug 2009)

I know Luxique.com have some stunning New York Luxury Hotels. 'The Metro' looked cool, fairly cheap, great reviews on trip advisor.


----------



## TLC (20 Aug 2009)

We stayed in the Buckingham Hotel up near Carnagie Hall & Tiffanys (not that I bought anything just had a good look!).  Wasn't that cheap, but nice spacious room & great location for having walks in Central Park.


----------



## Slash (20 Aug 2009)

John Rambo said:


> I've stayed there a good few times and would recommend it without hesitation. A few tips though...avoid eating or drinking in the hotel (in fact I'd say avoid drinking in pretty much any Manhattan hotel). The prices are usually pretty high (e.g. €30 for breakfast, €12 for a beer).



Agree with above. There are plenty of diners and delis nearby where you can eat for much less than you pay in the Hyatt.

As regards booking and prices for the Hyatt, I recommend you start with looking at rates on Hyatt.com, then go to the other web sites (hotels.com, needahotel.com, etc, etc) and choose the one that suits you. We got a very good rate in a hotel in Chicago this year on www.1800hotels.ie, much better rate than the other web sites.


----------



## Sumatra (20 Aug 2009)

We have stayed at http://www.newyorkpalace.com/ got a better deal directly with the hotel than offered throuh hotel consolidators.


----------



## askU (20 Aug 2009)

Sumatra said:


> We have stayed at http://www.newyorkpalace.com/ got a better deal directly with the hotel than offered throuh hotel consolidators.


 

 
                                                                                                                            USD 490.00 per night...


----------



## godthe (20 Aug 2009)

Stayed in Holiday Inn Express near Madison Square Gardens. Think it was on 29th St. Decent hotel with a good breakfast included and free tea and coffee all day. Booked on the Holiday Inn website


----------



## BeanPole (20 Aug 2009)

John Rambo said:


> I recommend the Grand Hyatt beside Grand Central Station and the Chrysler Building on 42nd Street.


 

Couldn't agree more. I always stay here when I go to NYC. James in the Regency Club is a really nice guy, and will always talk about his Irish roots


----------



## Sober Lark (20 Aug 2009)

askU, I actually paid €232 a night for a family room including breakfast. Other hotels I looked at would have had cheaper rooms but their policy would have dictated a two room requirement so based on that price and a prime location I thought I bagged a good deal.


----------



## Lambchops (10 Sep 2009)

The Affinia Manhattan - lovely staff, rooms and very central (in a nice area) we were across from Penn station and stayed in a 1 bed suite - large bathroom, bedroom with very large seperate living room with pull out bed and a kitchen...everything you'll need.


----------



## schmile (10 Sep 2009)

Stayed in both the milford plaza (twice) and Hotel St James. Both reasonably prices and perfect location less than 2 minutes  walk from times square.


----------



## frash (10 Sep 2009)

Just back from the states & stayed in The Wolcott on W31st - just off 5th Ave.
$162 per night including muffins & coffee / tea for brekkie.

Would stay there again.


----------



## mondeoman (12 Sep 2009)

Just back myself yesterday & stayed in the Radio city apartments,very clean 24hr reception 1 minute from times square & not very expensive at all.
would highly recommend.


----------



## paddy26 (14 Sep 2009)

I stayed in this hotel in NY last year and it was great value for money. http://www.eliterooms.com/hotel/rooms/new-york/dylan-hotel/173957/


----------



## tomvpowell (2 Mar 2010)

Try the Affinia Dumont, I highly recommend it!

Edit: Book through booking.com for a discount!


----------



## Helen (3 Mar 2010)

We stayed at the Hamilton Inn Times Square North which was great value in a great location, subway across the road & the best part was that breakfast was included & it was a real feast that kept us going the whole day with just a small snack/coffee for lunch. 
If you search the web, you might find a corporate booking code, it didn't get us the room any cheaper but allowed us make the reservation at the discounted price without paying for it upfront.


----------



## emmt (3 Mar 2010)

Have stayed in both the Hotel Edison on 57th and Millenium Broadway on 34th and can heartily recommend both.

Bit of advice - dont go even a minute over your check out time unless previously agreed with reception or some hotels will charge you for another nights stay.


----------



## lyonsie (4 Mar 2010)

Stayed in the 'Hotel Elysee' before xmas and it was fantastic.   It might seem pricey, but the breakfast, evening wine/champagne & Hors d'ourves and use of the club room for refreshment all day makes up for it.
It is between 'madison and park avenues', which is soooo central.   Fantastic restaurant next door and across the road or alternatively..... two deli's within yards for food-to-go.....
Highly recommend....


----------

